# I've got to brag a little on my youngsters...



## Booner Killa (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't stand it anymore. I took 36 4th and 5th graders to Perry on Sat to shoot at the state fun shoot the Ga DNR and the NASP put on. The Gon Network helped TREMENDOUSLY and everyone had a great time. I have to brag on my team. We brought back six trophies, 2for 1st,2 for 2nd, and 2 for 3rd for elementary boys and girls. We also qualified to go to Louisville Kentucky and represent the state of Ga at the NASP Nationals Championship. My kids (and parents) are so excited we can't stand it!!! The shoot is Apr 26, 2008. We have a lot of money to raise from now to then but we are extactic. I can't tell you guys how proud I am of our kids at YOUTH Elementary. They make my job a blast.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 11, 2008)

WTG Dude.......Thats great.....

Congrats to the lil ones.....


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 11, 2008)

glad ya took the time to take em out ...


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 11, 2008)

Great job and good luck on the next round.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 11, 2008)

Im gonna tell ya my friend, I was excited when I saw yall come in the back way....the real thanks for getting this program started and continuing to grow belongs to people JUST LIKE BOONA KILLA!!!!!!


They are the ones that make this program WORK!!!!!!

I was very impressed with your kids. They were GREAT!

I wish yall could have hung around a little longer. It was a GREAT event with every kid i came in contact with being particularly special, although Im sure all of them were. Ijust got to meet some great youth at this event. Thank  You GWF for hosting the event it was great. 
Again I want to encourage all teachers on this board to get this program in the schools its BOE approved by the state there is NO REASON for ALL schools in the state NOT to have an active program. 
I really want to thank not only BK but all of you who are taking the time to make this program work.

Congrats to your KIDS!!!!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 11, 2008)

AWESOME!!!  God luck in KY


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 11, 2008)

CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 11, 2008)

Way to go Brian!! Good job!!


----------



## waits (Feb 11, 2008)

Man thats awesome That is what this sports all about.


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 11, 2008)

Way to go Boona Killa!!! Your kids will remember the upcoming Kentucky trip for a long, long time.


----------



## dawglover73 (Feb 12, 2008)

Man that's some cool stuff.  I wonder how many future hunters you made?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 12, 2008)

congrats to the little people!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job Booner and congrats to the kids! Thanks for caring and taking the time.


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 12, 2008)

way cool brian! good to know there are teachers out there going above and beyond to bring the kids to this awesome sport. good luck to all you chitlins.


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 12, 2008)

Your kids did great. They acted very much like Ladies and gentlemen... but it could have been that you got them up before daylight to have them on that first shooting line on time

Make sure you get a donation bucket on the counter at every local 3D event and at all the sports stores in the area. Five bucks per shooter could really boost your fund raising efforts!!!


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Feb 12, 2008)

Tell me a little more about this fund raising you need booney. How much? how soon?


----------



## Razorback (Feb 19, 2008)

I just saw the write up in the Walton Tribune.  I just knew GON's hand was in this & if GON  was there then a Woodite was making it happen!

Good on you Boona!!!!

http://waltontribune.com/story.lasso?ewcd=df2aef4ef42343d1


Razor


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 19, 2008)

Yea, they helped us out just a whee bit.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 19, 2008)

Booner,

Please tell us what kind of money yall need. Might know some people that would want to help!


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh......and I know everyone would love to donate 5$ at the next 3D shoot!


Would we?


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yup!!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 20, 2008)

We're looking at chartering a bus, rooms, the whole bit. Every little bit of money we raise helps. I have parents right now looking hard and figuring up most of our cost so I'll have something more definite here in a week or so. You guys are awesome. This is why I love this place. There is always someone out there ready to jump on board and help out. These youngins deserve it. They've worked their tails off for this opportunity.


----------



## waits (Feb 20, 2008)

*Team NASP*

What about a team to help raise money. Anyone could join and we could make it as simple as donating per your score at tournaments. Shooters could pledge as much or little as they want. example pledge of 1 cent a point,shoot 200 and pay 2 dollars. Maybe someone could make up team patches and sell them. Just throwing around ideas to help the kids.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 20, 2008)

sounds pretty good waits!!!! We're thinking about a penny fundraiser. Last year at another school, kids brought in pennies to see which class could raise the most money for a certain organization. They raised $2000 in two weeks!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 20, 2008)

quackwacker said:


> Oh......and I know everyone would love to donate 5$ at the next 3D shoot!
> 
> 
> Would we?



Come on lets help the kids out. 
I helped at the last NASP shoot and gave money and will give some more. The kids are the future and need a little help.

You can donate at 12 pt, Hillsmans, Lake Oconee shoots. and if there is some where else please post it.

Thanks Hound dog


----------

